# virtual scsi driver not detected



## buwa95 (Jun 9, 2008)

when windows xp start up i can see error "virtual scsi driver not detected"
from deamon tools .what to do


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
Uninstall Daemon Tools, and install the latest edition, or a different application.
Or visit the Daemon site and look at their FAQ.


----------



## racketboss (Sep 22, 2008)

i have this same prob.....but it doesnt work even if i download the latest version.


----------

